# Sirennet.com



## Fire219man (Mar 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever dealt with this website in regards to ordering stuff?  I am either going to deal with Galls or Sirennet.

Probably going with the Talon for my dashlight

http://www.sirennet.com/wheltallinle1.html

If you have any experience with sirennet, feel free to share.

thanks...


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 23, 2007)

Fire219man said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with this website in regards to ordering stuff?  I am either going to deal with Galls or Sirennet.
> 
> Probably going with the Talon for my dashlight
> 
> ...



Just be aware, every time you order from Galls, you get another catalogue.  I have 3 of them coming to my house, two with my name on it coming to the station and an equal number coming in my husbands various names, titles and addresses.  Once on that list, you never come off.  I've tried!


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 23, 2007)

i prefer galls to everybody else. prices are resonable, shipping is fast, and they have been 100% reliable to me

no information on sirenet

ditto on the catalogs


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 23, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Just be aware, every time you order from Galls, you get another catalogue.  I have 3 of them coming to my house, two with my name on it coming to the station and an equal number coming in my husbands various names, titles and addresses.  Once on that list, you never come off.  I've tried!



Could have used this information before I started ordering from them!

Those poor trees


----------



## medman123 (Mar 23, 2007)

Fire219man said:


> Probably going with the Talon for my dashlight


Why do you need lights?


Nycxice13 said:


> Those poor trees


That is funny!


----------



## EMTBandit (Mar 25, 2007)

Fire219man said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with this website in regards to ordering stuff?  I am either going to deal with Galls or Sirennet.
> 
> Probably going with the Talon for my dashlight
> 
> ...



I have the Talon myself. In the clear/blue colors. It's the best light I've seen. It clears traffic during the day and especially during the night. The sucker is bright.


----------



## hockeypaul81 (Apr 22, 2007)

Another good site is www.LSHlights.net
If you havent ordered your Talon yet I have a R/R one Im willing to part with if anyone is interested. PM me


----------



## emt9577 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have done business with sirennet.com on multiple occassions. They are great to work with, Ive never had a problem. I get what I pay for, and they are Cheaper priced than Galls on most things. I often times buy things from Sirrenet.com to sell to other members of my fire dept, and also to EMTs where I work. Lights, sirens and radios are all kinda a hobby of mine.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sirennet is a good company, I bought something off them a little while ago, no problems, great price for the siren I bought.


----------



## Fire219man (Jul 30, 2007)

Received my Dual Talon Dashlight, and it works well.  Sirenet did a fine job.

Thanks,


----------

